# Slideshow Export Video Problem



## lay9eggs (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello,

I have completed a 4 minute slideshow with still photos and audio effect. While the slideshow plays as expected in LR(4), the exported video played on Quicktime shows the photos not much larger than a thumbnail size. What am I doing wrong? Many thanks for your help.

Aaron


----------



## sty2586 (Oct 10, 2012)

In the export setting you have to choose the frame size you want, the biggest is "1080p" means 1080x1920 pixels = High definition TV.
Maybe you used one of the small settings
Greetings from Vienna
Franz


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Franc. Yes, I chose 1080p but the image is small as I described earlier. Thanks for your help anyway. Aaron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Aaron, are the photos accessible?  No question marks on the thumbnails when you're exporting?


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Victoria, Yes, they are accessible. Thanks! Aaron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2012)

I think we might need to see an example then.  Is there somewhere you can upload it?


----------



## sty2586 (Oct 11, 2012)

Check the video file with a program like "Mediainfo" oe similar (Google), where you can see the frame size of the video.
With your setting it should be 1920x1080. 
But you can see this also in file properties (at least in Windows Explorer under details)

Franz


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 12, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I think we might need to see an example then.  Is there somewhere you can upload it?



Victoria,

Sorry for late reply as my pet dog passed away this morning. Would need a little time to find out a place to upload. Let you know soon. Many Thanks for helping.

Aaron


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 12, 2012)

sty2586 said:


> Check the video file with a program like "Mediainfo" oe similar (Google), where you can see the frame size of the video.
> With your setting it should be 1920x1080.
> But you can see this also in file properties (at least in Windows Explorer under details)
> 
> Franz



Franz,

Thanks again. Will check this one out too.

Aaron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Aaron.  I have 2 dogs myself, so I know how much a part of the family they are.


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Victoria,

I have temporarily uploaded it on Youtube. Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7YYk6Ol2Mc&feature=plcp

Thanks again,

Aaron


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 13, 2012)

lay9eggs said:


> Franz,
> 
> Thanks again. Will check this one out too.
> 
> Aaron



Hi Franz,

I have briefly checked out Mediainfo. Seems like technical stuff, so would need more time to it figure out. Thanks to you too.

Aaron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep, I can see what you mean.  Perhaps a screenshot of your preview in Lightroom so we can see the settings?


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 14, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, I can see what you mean.  Perhaps a screenshot of your preview in Lightroom so we can see the settings?


  I tried to do an attachment of the screenshot but the "Manage Attachments" button here would not work. Just wondering if it is a restriction on my account. Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Aaron.  That's odd, should be ok for anyone with more than 5 or 10 posts, which you have.  Do you use firefox?  We've been looking into some possible issues with that.

Anyway, you can email it to me at membersATlightroomqueenDOTcom instead.


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 14, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Aaron.  That's odd, should be ok for anyone with more than 5 or 10 posts, which you have.  Do you use firefox?  We've been looking into some possible issues with that.  Anyway, you can email it to me at membersATlightroomqueenDOTcom instead.



It worked this morning. Pls see attachment. Thanks!


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 14, 2012)

lay9eggs said:


> It worked this morning. Pls see attachment. Thanks!



Oh yes, I'm using firefox. But it worked this morning.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2012)

Great job.  Yeah, that all looks good too.  I'm slightly mystified.  Is it only this particular slideshow it's happening on?  What happens if you use of the other sizes or formats?


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 15, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Great job.  Yeah, that all looks good too.  I'm slightly mystified.  Is it only this particular slideshow it's happening on?  What happens if you use of the other sizes or formats?



Victoria, 

I did one other video of a different subject in a different size. I got the same result as the first. Thanks very much for making time to help me. Really appreciate it.

Aaron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 15, 2012)

That's truly bizarre.  Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 16, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That's truly bizarre.  Anyone else have any ideas?



The photographs are original DNG files put into the slideshow collection, saved, then exported as video. No problem with that, right?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 16, 2012)

No, that should be perfect.  I'm completely mystified.  

My next port of call would be to try to create a clean user account and see if it works correctly in there.


----------



## lay9eggs (Oct 17, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> No, that should be perfect.  I'm completely mystified.
> 
> My next port of call would be to try to create a clean user account and see if it works correctly in there.



Victoria,

Not sure how to create a clean user account. Anyway, I'm not too upset about this as I do not see myself doing slideshows often. For now, I'm thinking of using Keynote to create the slideshow. Just that I have to create new jpd files for each image and that takes up space. Thank you very much for your help. It was really very kind of you. Should I find out the solution, I will let you know about it. Many thanks again and blessings to you!

Aaron


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks Aaron, hope you find a solution that works.


----------



## Edward De Bruyn (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello
Did you find the solution, confronted with same problem.
Think I had the same problem when trying this but solved it but don't remember how....age problem maybe
Went trough all settings and no solution yet


----------

